# Eggs :0)



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

WE Purchased 2 Little Jap. Bantam Mixes the other day and everyday since we have an egg from the Creamy Color one "Champagne" :0) The other is a Golden Seabright/Jap. Bantam Mix " Priscilla" :0)hoping maybe soon she will lay! 

Waiting on the RIR & the Buff Orphington's to lay too just got them settled in their area yesterday hopefully they get the hang of the nesting boxes I have been helping them on the roost the past 2 nights tried the nests no go lol They are such sweeties I have to admit I do love the size of the Bantams just Adorable :0) Thanks for taking time to read my ramblings :0)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new additions! They sound really pretty and I LOVE their names!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I would like to get some bantums. Do you have them in with your bigger birds?


----------



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

I Love my Lil Ladies! I named the Creamy Girl my Son Named the Lil Seabright mix I am going to upload a few photos of our coop & Ladies soon :0) I put them together the 1st day we got them and the Bigger Gals picked on them so we moved the Bigger Gals out into another coop for now Someone in the forum here said to let them get to know each other slowly we will see in time if they can be alone together :0) Everyone seems happy the way it is :0) You would Love the Bantams such cuties and so far an eggs a day from Champagne :0) I think the Seabright Gal is taking her time which is fine by me she is a cutie :0)


----------

